# Firefox and Firefox ESR on 12.2-RELEASE, segmentation faults



## eldaemon (Nov 6, 2020)

I updated to 12.2-RELEASE recently and compile firefox (normally, www/firefox-esr) with `portmaster`. I was using firefox-esr 68, with the 2020Q3 ports tree. Now with 2020Q4 it's on firefox-esr 78 and my firefox builds segfault, even in --headless mode.

Is anyone having this issue with the upstream packages?

Thank you!






						250914 – www/firefox-esr: Segmentation Fault with 78 and Dante package installed
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------



## PMc (Nov 10, 2020)

I've been hit by what might be this one, too. I'm not using packages.

In my case the solution was found here:





						⚙ D23100 lang/rust: Add COMPAT_FREEBSD11 canary
					






					reviews.freebsd.org
				




_"The Rust ecosystem currently uses pre-ino64 syscalls, so building lang/rust without COMPAT_FREEBSD11 is not going to work."_

So, check if You have COMPAT_FREEBSD11 in the kernel, and if not, then that it the cause.
(Not sure what has to be rebuilt, besides the kernel)

Details: https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2020-October/092780.html


----------



## eldaemon (Nov 10, 2020)

Thank you. I'm still running the stock kernel configuration, so COMPAT_FREEBSD11 should still be set. I think this is something else.

One thing I've noticed is that anything OpenGL crashes, but I think it's a different issue because Firefox won't even run in Xephyr.


----------



## eldaemon (Nov 14, 2020)

I figured it out! Finally!

`pkg install dante` induces the issue. `pkg remove dante` fixes the issue.


----------

